# Jennifer Reyna ???



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

It was buy a ticket, get one free, and meet Jennifer Reyna night at The Houston Boat Show. I walked all over the boat show tonight looking for Jennifer, I never found her. I'm crushed. Did all y'all see her?? There were several other attractions though.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I saw her! :wink:


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

oH MY! yUM! dID I sAY tHAT....ARE MY cAP lOCKS ON????


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Wowzers! Blck jck is that THE jennifer reyna fron news 2 houston traffic?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

tunchistheman said:


> Wowzers! Blck jck is that THE jennifer reyna fron news 2 houston traffic?


lol from the google images


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

bill said:


> lol from the google images


sounds about right. Lol, high hopes.


----------



## cadjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

She was there. Nice girl and a great personality. Don't know if this pic wok load with Tapatalk...


Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Is that the traffic girl from Channel 2, yeah she has it going on. Houston has a pretty decent stable of attractive female news personalities.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*JR*



redexpress said:


> It was buy a ticket, get one free, and meet Jennifer Reyna night at The Houston Boat Show. I walked all over the boat show tonight looking for Jennifer, I never found her. I'm crushed. Did all y'all see her?? There were several other attractions though.


Sorry you missed her, I told her she needed to be home by 10...


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

That's why she left my house at 9:45..........



gater said:


> Sorry you missed her, I told her she needed to be home by 10...


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Hot dang! She is the bomb dot com shebang a lang a ding dong ring my bell.


----------



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

gater said:


> Sorry you missed her, I told her she needed to be home by 10...


Yes, DAD!


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

she's just a newscaster. no matter how good lookin they are, someone in the world is sick and tired of their chit!


----------



## boat (Mar 7, 2005)

Yea David and you would love the chance to get to that point. LOL


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

fwoodwader said:


> Houston has a pretty decent stable of attractive female news personalities.


Absolutely! Check out just channel 2 below.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I saw her! :wink:


One way or another I will find her...


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*JR*



patwilson said:


> That's why she left my house at 9:45..........


That little two timing traffic girl.....I'm gonna need to talk to her about that!


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

redexpress said:


> It was buy a ticket, get one free, and meet Jennifer Reyna night at The Houston Boat Show. I walked all over the boat show tonight looking for Jennifer, I never found her. I'm crushed. Did all y'all see her?? There were several other attractions though.


i seen her, but it was in a dream:help::help::help::help::help:


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

that nefertiti jaquez is the prettiest one of them all.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

mastercylinder said:


> that nefertiti jaquez is the prettiest one of them all.


Better than Jennifer or Dominique?????.......you better slow down on those raw oysters and ice cold beer MC!........lol.....


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

mastercylinder said:


> that nefertiti jaquez is the prettiest one of them all.


Nefertitties has spent some time @ trodery's house...Jus Sayin.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

this ones available http://arianeb.com/dateariane/default.htm


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

gater said:


> That little two timing traffic girl.....I'm gonna need to talk to her about that


Didn't know you were a firefighter.

Though she has become a born again Christian since breaking up with the last one.

Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Brete said:


> Better than Jennifer or Dominique?????.......you better slow down on those raw oysters and ice cold beer MC!........lol.....


yeah, nefertitti is the prettiest one of them all. reyna's cute, but she's a little chipmunk. dominique's boobs are fake.


----------



## Treybig23 (Dec 26, 2007)

Melissa Wilson!!!!! on fox 26


----------



## GOTTAILCORNBREAD (Jul 10, 2006)

I would take any of them out, but Dominique would have to pay me to listen to her talk.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

cadjockey said:


> She was there. Nice girl and a great personality. Don't know if this pic wok load with Tapatalk...
> 
> Sent via Tapatalk


i bet your wife is still mad at you for huggin up on that girl.lmao:doowapsta:doowapsta:doowapsta:doowapsta:doowapsta


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

mastercylinder said:


> that nefertiti jaquez is the prettiest one of them all.


You are on crack....

I like the native Houstonian on Channel 11 in the mornings.... Katherine Whaley. Yes Please.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Absolutely! Check out just channel 2 below.


Pic of the last lady (in red) needs to be taken off your list. Got kind of a horsey trait or two going on.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

J. Reyna is da prettiest of dem all!!!!!!!!


----------



## mike (Jun 6, 2011)

DIBS on yellow!!!!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Pink or sand jockey for me. To close to call.


----------



## wbay2crowded (Jul 13, 2007)

Treybig23 said:


> Melissa Wilson!!!!! on fox 26


Ran into Melissa @ El Tiempo on Washington Ave about a year ago. She looks prettier in person than she does on the news.


----------



## songogetme (Oct 13, 2006)

Chita


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

songogetme said:


> Chita


Yep.......agree....


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

chita doesn't do anything for me, but she does have a nice rack.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

mastercylinder said:


> chita doesn't do anything for me, but she does have a nice rack.


Could be fake MC.....I know how you hate that.....


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

they probably are fake. nice to look at, but not so much tactilely.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

if Melissa would just drop that "valley girl" voice.......


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

I like Chita and did like Lucy Noland on 11, but she is gone now. Lucy was my favorite. Born in Vietnam and has 3 kids and still looks that nice. Man, if I am ever watching the news in LA, I will be watching her.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

old thread dig up to add too,lol

*Houston cops hunt man accused of stalking female TV reporter*

Read more: http://www.nydailynews.com/news/nat...orter-stalker-article-1.1230895#ixzz2Gpwv6khN​


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

tunchistheman said:


> Hot dang! She is the bomb dot com shebang a lang a ding dong ring my bell.


What he said^


----------



## andrax (Aug 23, 2011)

sotexhookset said:


> Pic of the last lady (in red) needs to be taken off your list. Got kind of a horsey trait or two going on.


I was thinking the same thing. She looks like Barack Obama with a wig on!

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

roundman said:


> old thread dig up to add too,lol
> 
> *Houston cops hunt man accused of stalking female TV reporter*​
> Read more: http://www.nydailynews.com/news/nat...orter-stalker-article-1.1230895#ixzz2Gpwv6khN​


Holy chit! What a psycho.


----------



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

Yeahhhhhh she's a hottie!!


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

roundman said:


> old thread dig up to add too,lol
> 
> *Houston cops hunt man accused of stalking female TV reporter*
> 
> Read more: http://www.nydailynews.com/news/nat...orter-stalker-article-1.1230895#ixzz2Gpwv6khN​


That dude is nuttier than a fruitcake..... but at least he has good taste in women.

Poor Jennifer.... come to papa.... I'll protect you.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Weird how this showed up on AOL News the same day as this thread.

http://www.aol.com/video/local-tv-r...-because-of-stalker/517629264/?ncid=webmail22


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Nefertitties has spent some time @ trodery's house...Jus Sayin.


I will neither confirm nor deny but I honestly don't remember! :bounce:


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

trodery said:


> I will neither confirm nor deny but I honestly don't remember! :bounce:


She was the one you couldn't understand her name that interviewed you after the buzz on the beach. Did you quit taking your Aricept again? :spineyes:


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

This showed up on the good ol' facebook yesterday, yum yum.


----------



## red&jackfishchaser (Sep 22, 2009)

...use to be in love with her and watch her every morning before i left to work than when i got to my car i would hear her on 89.3 ksbj radio station...shes pretty hot...


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> She was the one you couldn't understand her name that interviewed you after the buzz on the beach. Did you quit taking your Aricept again? :spineyes:


Lol, she looked much darker in person and to be quite honest I thought her not very smart. I was not impressed!


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

StinkBait said:


> This showed up on the good ol' facebook yesterday, yum yum.


More, please.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

StinkBait said:


> This showed up on the good ol' facebook yesterday, yum yum.


HOT drunk chicks. what more can a man ask for?


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Oh my, happy new year, indeed. 

Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

redexpress said:


> It was buy a ticket, get one free, and meet Jennifer Reyna night at The Houston Boat Show. I walked all over the boat show tonight looking for Jennifer, I never found her. I'm crushed. Did all y'all see her?? There were several other attractions though.


Quit stalking her! 

http://www.chron.com/news/houston-t...-of-stalking-TV-reporter-arrested-4162698.php


----------

